# Android-Powered PC Lets Parents Monitor Kids' Online Activities



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

When it comes to digitally-inclined children, a parent's biggest concern is safety. Kids' constant connection makes it difficult to keep track of how much time they're spending online or what content they're coming across  but one Kickstarter project is giving parents back the control.

Read More


----------

